# Get ready for next ammo run!



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

D-Rats are at it for more----*AMMO!!!*

One of the players is the witch who fixed the D-Rat primary, Shultz. Why is she not in jail yet????? Why is she still in office??? Florida people as stupid as NYC creatures that elected AOC?

Get 22LR, what you need for others and/or primers/bullets/powders.

https://www.wtnh.com/news/politics/lawmakers-set-to-introduce-gun-control-legislation-jaime-s-law-in-nation-s-capitol-on-wednesday/1845129373


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to use pro gun groups and contribute to the fight. Hold your nose if you must. Buy all you can now. This legislation is nuts.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am not worried. It is clearly posturing by lefties and UnConstitutional. Will not go anywhere.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

California, rinse and repeat.

Has anyone challenged Ca ammo law?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I am not worried. It is clearly posturing by lefties and UnConstitutional. Will not go anywhere.


This^^


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Not posturing IMO

Once California passed its ammo law Nevada changed out of state ammo purchasing laws to work in concert with California and neighboring anti gun states. No ammo Internet purchases directly to the home via FedEx.

https://www.sacbee.com/news/state/california/article124089319.html

Florida needs to take this very seriously


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not worried, either. I have so much hidden and stockpiled I've forgotten where most of it is. When we moved I found some of it.

And as I remind you guys, you will eat and need slicing tools more than you'll need to gunfight every day. Get some decent knives. I just followed my own advice; after buying a decent automatic and polishing it for daily use, I called the supplier and ordered a second one.

Oh, and I need to store some jeans.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you remember when 22 LR was off the shelves for months, primers and powder was scarce?

That was just Sotero getting elected......

2020 is coming up, might be a good time do some prepping........


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I'm not worried, either. I have so much hidden and stockpiled I've forgotten where most of it is. When we moved I found some of it.
> 
> And as I remind you guys, you will eat and need slicing tools more than you'll need to gunfight every day. Get some decent knives. I just followed my own advice; after buying a decent automatic and polishing it for daily use, I called the supplier and ordered a second one.
> 
> Oh, and I need to store some jeans.


For slicing tools, I've got hand tools to start with a tree, and then make a house/barn/cabin. Traditional timberframe or log cabin.

Large saws for crosscuts, felling or pit saws. Small hand saws for crosscuts or ripping. Miter saws, coping saws. Draw knives. Chisels for framing or woodworking. Augers/boring machine. Axes, mauls, adzes, hatchets. Point sets for the saws and files.

Also about a dozen chainsaws from little pruners to 100cc. A logosol sawmill if I want to make timbers or boards using gas/chainsaw power.

Knives I'm set on, been hunting/fishing all my life. Kitchen has all sorts of stuff. I can process a moose. Fillet knives from doing perch to a marlin (old 18" ambercrombie and fitch). Most kitchen stuff is old quality high carbon stuff.

I also started making some stuff with commercial blanks. I made a set of these for the kitchen, for paring and slicer/steak knives. Blanks were green river stainless, handles osage. It was damm hard stainless, had to drill rivet holes with cobalt bits.









Also tools to keep everything cutting fast.

Anyway, back on topic. Ammo in popular calibers is worth stocking up on. If you have obsolete/rare or newer caliber that are hard to find, even more so. That or get the tools to roll your own.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It'll never make it through the Senate. The senators know they'll be out on their asses if the vote for such a thing.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Whether or not the bill passes isn't the issue. The issue is the inevitable increase in ammo prices as well as shortages caused by the mere _introduction_ of the bill.

It's called 'panic buying', folks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Whether or not the bill passes isn't the issue. The issue is the inevitable increase in ammo prices as well as shortages caused by the mere _introduction_ of the bill.
> 
> It's called 'panic buying', folks.


Buy in when price is low....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

IMHO it make sense to speak and sqwauk loudly. The squeaky wheel gets the oil. Being laid back I believe will encourage this sort of thing.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah thanks for starting the next unnecessary ammo shortage on a bill thats going nowhere.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Yeah thanks for starting the next unnecessary ammo shortage on a bill thats going nowhere.


Maybe it will start a necessary movement to get rid of the vermin D-rat infestation of congress.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> D-Rats are at it for more----*AMMO!!!*
> 
> One of the players is the witch who fixed the D-Rat primary, Shultz. Why is she not in jail yet????? Why is she still in office??? Florida people as stupid as NYC creatures that elected AOC?
> 
> ...


Florida is full of people from NYC and Chicago and Boston, and they are toxic. They do not understand the gun culture, and to them, hunting is killing Bambi.
They are childish and unteachable goofs, and the only remedy for them, is to fight them. Debbie Wasserman Shultz is a dangerous fool of a woman, and I take her seriously, even if this bill goes nowhere. 
She and the Democrat Party, are Hell bent on crippling gun owners and makers, and the ammo makers too. They are Godless tyrants who are capable of anything, and they destroy everything that they touch.​


Toefoot said:


> Not posturing IMO
> 
> Once California passed its ammo law Nevada changed out of state ammo purchasing laws to work in concert with California and neighboring anti gun states. No ammo Internet purchases directly to the home via FedEx.
> 
> ...


I do take them seriously, and I have for decades now, and I have watched the relentless march towards a dictatorship. And that is what they want, anyone that tries to sugar coat the Democrat Party is delusional.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that by the end of the calendar year, gun owners are going to have more good news than bad to look at. The SCOTUS is hearing three 2nd amendment cases this year. One challenging "may issue," one from NY challenging NY's restriction that gun owners can not even move their firearms out of their home unless to a gun range and one regarding the Constitutionality of govt agencies like the ATF "using discretion" instead of strictly following the letter of the law. All three should go our way.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Denton said:


> It'll never make it through the Senate. The senators know they'll be out on their asses if the vote for such a thing.


Today, and the next year and a half possibly. When the Progs control the house and senate (this will happen) it will come to fruition and I am not prepping with trust of our system.

The question is, once passed what does our children and grandchildren do? What will the general public do?

It is fine to say I got enough, stashed in 3 counties but all said and done progs win the one thing that is the cornerstone to freedom.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> It'll never make it through the Senate. The senators know they'll be out on their asses if the vote for such a thing.


How did that thinking go today with dealing with the criminal alien problem? How many back stabbing RINOs will get the $#!tcan next election cycle?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just bought 1000 rounds of 9mm 115Gr FMJ Fiocchi

https://www.luckygunner.com/9mm-115-gr-fmj-fiocchi-1000-rounds


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@Slippy translated into Chinese is plick. Nice pick up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Springer Range Officer Operator is HOONGREE!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Part of me thinks the ammo and gun scares are welcomed by democrats and republicans alike. The more we spend the better the economy does. 

Maybe we should look into what are policy makers invest in? Maybe our policy makers should not invest? It all reeks of corruption.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> Part of me thinks the ammo and gun scares are welcomed by democrats and republicans alike. The more we spend the better the economy does.
> 
> Maybe we should look into what are policy makers invest in? Maybe our policy makers should not invest? It all reeks of corruption.


I just like buying ammo. Screw the sumbitches!!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I just like buying ammo. Screw the sumbitches!!


That may be the best way to argue with the left about gun rights.

You get your pot and I get my guns....deal?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> That may be the best way to argue with the left about gun rights.
> 
> You get your pot and I get my guns....deal?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If you need ammo and are in a free state I suggest waiting until September 2019. In CA a license will be required to buy ammo on July 1, and no more mail order is already in play. Background checks and fees will be required to buy ammo and Walmart has already decided to no longer play there so CA residents are at the mercy of local gun shops as their ONLY source of new ammo. I suspect the supply trains to CA are heavy now but will be super light come August and retailers will be flooded as CA is 10% of the market and soon will be much less.



Back Pack Hack said:


> Whether or not the bill passes isn't the issue. The issue is the inevitable increase in ammo prices as well as shortages caused by the mere _introduction_ of the bill.
> 
> It's called 'panic buying', folks.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is more grandstanding that won't go anywhere for now. It's messaging and conditioning there after.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> and there is this...


Maybe I should have been clearer. I do not intend to comply with any new laws and I have been doing my part in harassing my state and federal reps/senators. Nothing more that I can do besides continue to educate anyone and everyone at every opportunity that I have and resist.


----------

